# 7mm bar safari



## palashabc12 (Jun 16, 2012)

i have a browning 7mm magnum safari for sale with a simmons aetec scope. 1200.00 585-2311 if no answer leave message
I am selling this gun for my friend, if you are interested you can send him a message and see pictures of it here: 
7mm bar safari


----------

